# Knie Schmerzen - Erfahrungen



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

unzwar hab ich seit gut 5 Wochen schmerzen im Linken Knie (Sidehop n. Links, Gaps ebenfalls links seitig). Es ist ein Belastungsschmerz beim Beugen vorallem, teilweise beim Laufen. Das Epikzentrum ist vorne auf der/rechts neben der Kniescheibe. 
War bereits bei 2 Sportmedizinern, Röntgen und ein MRT haben nichts ausgesagt. Im August hab ich einen Termin in der Uni Klinik Köln. 
Kann jemand etwas ähnliches berichten ? Bin jetzt 12 Jahre im Radsport tätig und würde gerne noch 10 Jahre dranhängen


----------



## Mulholland (21. Juni 2013)

Naja wenn MRT und Röntgen schon mal nix zeigen, dann ist wenigstens organisch,
kochen.- und gelenktechnisch wohl nichts im argen. Das schließt aber eine 
Knochenhautentzündung, evtl Bänderüberdehnung oder Gelenkverdrehung nicht aus.
Wenn du das schon 12 Jahre machst und es jetzt plötzlich aufgetreten ist, würde
ich jetzt einfach mal ne Pause einlegen. Wenn du viele Sidehops machst, diese nicht
sauber landest, dann kommt da schon eine Querbelastung auf das Gelenk und Bänder.
Ich bin aber auch kein Mediziner und darum warten den Termin ab. Gehe in der Zwischen-
zeit viel schwimmen...


Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juni 2013)

Du Mädchen!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe auch seit ein paar Jahren Probleme mit dem linken Knie (fahre auch links vorne). Bei mir treten die schmerzen inzwischen nicht mehr auf, allerdings war es bei mir so, dass ich bei regelmäßiger Belastung danach Schmerzen im Knie hatte. Mein Orthopäde hat mir ein überlastetes Knie attestiert. Das war dann falls es auftrat mit genügend Ruhe aber immer weg zu bekommen. Bin dann meist Mountainbike gefahren oder so und halt mal zwei drei Wochen kein Trial.

Ruhe schadet sicher nicht, allerdings bin ich auch kein Mediziner, verlass dich also lieber darauf, was die dir raten!

Gute Besserung,

Flo


----------



## Michunddich (23. Juni 2013)

Immer schön die gelenke zum Trial fahren vorbereiten!
Vor allem wenn man paar Stunden nix gemacht hat, müssen sich die Gelenke erstmal mit Blut vollsaugen.
Sonst gibt es keine dämpfung zwischen den Knochen und ein stechen im Knie.
Dies führt nach jahren falscher benutzung zu großen Schäden.
Aber das weisst du ja sicher schon...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2013)

Michunddich schrieb:


> Dies führt nach jahren falscher benutzung zu großen Schäden.
> Aber das weisst du ja sicher schon...



Ich bekomm gerade die Rechnung dafür. 

Denke der einzige Weg ist erstmal das ich das Rad los werde. Ich kenn mich am besten. Kaum kann ich laufen, steh ich wieder drauf. 
Mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen bringen. Dank euch schon einmal !

Grüße,
Dominic


----------



## To-bi-bo (24. Juni 2013)

Dominic, du kannst dein Rad nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Juni 2013)

Patellaspitzensyndrom -> google das mal. Ist recht weit verbreitet in Trialkreisen... Ich kämpf grad schwer mit meinem....


----------



## iceis (26. Juni 2013)

Beinmuskulatur dehnen sollte auch nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2013)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Patellaspitzensyndrom -> google das mal. Ist recht weit verbreitet in Trialkreisen... Ich kämpf grad schwer mit meinem....



Das trifft sehr genau auf mein Schmerzbild. Was ich so laß, kann es sehr lange dauern. 
Hast Du Maßnahmen dagegen ergriffen in Form von Therapien oder gar eine OP?


----------



## Mulholland (26. Juni 2013)

Die Kniescheibe fixieren, tapen hilft da.
Evtl auch mit einer Kniescheibenfixierung fahren.
Das sind so Bandagen, welche die Scheibe ein wenig 
stabilisieren.

Den Fahrstil anpassen. Bei Pedalkicks versuchen, nicht aus einem zu
angewinkelten Knie reinzutreten, da die einseitige Belastung dann 
komplett auf das eine Bein - Knie geht. Auch hilft es seinen Schwerpunkt
beim Sport zu variieren. Bis ich mal sauber auf dem Hinterrad nach vorne
hopsen konnte vergingen viele Wochen. Wenn man das mal drin hat, 
dann ist es nicht verkehrt andere Manöver zu üben und das mal einen Tag
nicht zu praktizieren. Ich variiere immer. Klar kann man das bei Wettkampftrialern
nicht so pauschalisieren, dann kein Parcour spezifisch auf die Beschwerden der
Teilnehmer generiert werden.

Hoffe das hilft ein bisschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juni 2013)

Meine Bedenken gegen eine Bandagierung sind die folge Schäden, welche über die Zeit evtl. "Hinfort getaptet" werden. 
Ich denke, ich lasse Trial einfach Trial sein und nehme mir eine (schon lange) benötigte Auszeit. 
Es gibt zum Glück noch andere Extreme Sportarten.


----------



## Mulholland (26. Juni 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken gegen eine Bandagierung sind die folge Schäden, welche über die Zeit evtl. "Hinfort getaptet" werden.
> Ich denke, ich lasse Trial einfach Trial sein und nehme mir eine (schon lange) benötigte Auszeit.
> Es gibt zum Glück noch andere Extreme Sportarten.



Das musst, bzw kannst nur du entscheiden, aber die trotzige
ganz oder gar nicht Version finde ich deplaziert. Schau, es macht dir
ja offensichtlich Spass... wäre es nicht schade, diesen geilen Sport
aufzugeben, oder irgendwann aufgeben zu müssen, nur weil du dir nicht
ab und an Ruhe gibst ? Ich wünschte ich könnte jeden Tag fahren, kann
aber maximal 2 -3 mal die Woche und MUSS Pausen machen. Das heisst, ich 
werde ein gewisses Niveau niemals erreichen, bzw überschreiten.
Mein Ehrgeiz aus anderen Bereichen würde mich sicher auch mit 37 noch sehr
 weit bringen, jedoch ist meine Limitierung mein Schicksal, das ich eben mit beschissenen
 Gelenken ausgestattet wurde. Darum zelebriere ich 
förmlich meine Tage wo ich fahren darf. 

Also mach einfach ne Pause, aber lass es nicht sein.

Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat von einem alten Sack im Bezug auf
Extremsport.

Grüsse


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. Juni 2013)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Patellaspitzensyndrom -> google das mal. Ist recht weit verbreitet in Trialkreisen... Ich kämpf grad schwer mit meinem....



Hier ebenso! habe auch diese Symthome, aber schon lange. War auch schon diverse Male beim Orthopäden, aber er wusste nie, was er behandeln soll.  Habe demnächst ein Termin bei einem neuen Orthopäden, hoffe, das er weiss, was er tut.

Ich bin bereits in dem Stadium, bei dem der Alltag schon schmerzen verursacht. Anfangs liesen die Schmerzen über Nacht nach, mittlerweile aber nicht mehr. Leichter schmerz ist immer da, tagsüber werden diese so stark, das ich mein Knie taub anfühlt. Aufstehen bzw das erstmalige Auftreten nach einer kurzen Pause ist fast schon gar nicht mehr möglich. Das Knie knickt quasi unter schmerz sofort ein. Nach einigen Schritten geht es aber wieder. Das Knie ganz durchstrecken ist gar nicht mehr möglich.

Mal schauen, ich hoffe, das es noch nicht zu spät ist, da die ersten Symthome vor einem Jahr aufgetreten sind und kein Arzt wusste, was ich genau habe bzw was er behandeln soll.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Juni 2013)

Ist hier schwarzer Humor angebracht?
Denke schon oder??

Leichtbau passt zu dir doch ziemlich gut, also warum nicht auch am Knie?
Raus mit dem Organischen Scheiß da...
http://german.alibaba.com/product-f...is-safety-pneumatic-knee-joint-106281360.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Juni 2013)

Öhler hats, Benito so viel ich weiß auch, das Patellaspitzensyndrom ist ein gemeines Zeug. Operieren bringt kaum was, am besten helfen spezielle Übungen. Man muss die einseitige Belastung, die im Trialsport auftritt, eben ausgleichen und z.B. die Rückseite der Oberschenkel besser trainieren, die Vorderseite viel dehnen und auch andere Muskelpartien trainieren, die sich auf die Oberschenkel auswirken können. Ich fang jetzt selbst erst an, mir die richtigen Übungen zu suchen, musste warten, bis die Entzündung nicht mehr akut war. 

Anscheinend helfen unter anderem
 spezielle Kniebeugen, bei denen man auf einer abschüssigen Platte steht.


----------



## Mulholland (27. Juni 2013)

Was ich Euch noch empfehlen kann ist ein Reizstromgerät von Tens
Nutze ich für all meine Wehwehchen. Kostenpunkt ab 135 Euro bei Ebay.
Es gibt kein Wundermittel gegen diese Art Probleme, aber die Mischung wirkt.
Stretching, Wechselbäder, Massagen, Reizstrom und wichtig Regenartionspausen.
Damit fahrt ihr bestens.


Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

